# Foot injury



## Nayrose (Jul 17, 2012)

Hey everyone
So one of my cockatiels cut her foot the other day (about 4 days ago i think) and she still hasn't really recovered, not sure how long it should take? I'm pretty sure it's just a cut, it's under one of her toes and she's always limping on it. I don't know what she cut it on or how, I just came home and it was like that. But anyways, she has been having what looks like little spazzams with her foot and I really don't know what it is. Shes not tame so I can't just hold her and have a look. It's like she just can't keep it still for a few seconds, then it goes away for a little while then comes back. Has this happened to anyone else? I really don't want to have to take her out or anything is there something I can do to help and have you heard about this before? Do you know how long it should take to heal?  Thanks!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

few things.


first, get some cayenne pepper and put it on the wound, it will help prevent infection and help with the pain.

second, if the foot is having spasms, there is a chance she cut a nerve, since birds feet are lacking on thick tissue... its easy to do so.

has she seen a vet? if the foot is having spasms, thats a worrying sign and if there is nerve damage, there could be life long problems if this is not treated.


----------

